# How do I add a "users online" script to my website



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I would like to add a "[amount] of people currently online" script to my website. What languages are these written in and where can a get one or make one? Thank you!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

A simple script which displays the current number of users browsing your site.

Download

It's a PHP Script, I think it comes with a readme file, so it should be easy to set up.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

CTI said:


> A simple script which displays the current number of users browsing your site.
> 
> Download
> 
> It's a PHP Script, I think it comes with a readme file, so it should be easy to set up.


Ok, cool, do you know if they come in any other languages besides PHP, such as Perl/CGI, or Javascript? These are what my webhost support ( it is a free host until I make the switch).


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

AhrenBa said:


> Ok, cool, do you know if they come in any other languages besides PHP, such as Perl/CGI, or Javascript? These are what my webhost support ( it is a free host until I make the switch).


Sorry not that I know of. But I highly recommend buying hosting. If you ever need your site to get big, you're definitely going to need to. I use www.ipower.com, if you select the Pro plan, you get 2 years of hosting for only 160 I believe, and it comes with a bunch of other features, like a free bulletin board, guestbook, photogallery, and much more.

Your site looks pretty nice by the way.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

CTI said:


> Sorry not that I know of. But I highly recommend buying hosting. If you ever need your site to get big, you're definitely going to need to. I use www.ipower.com, if you select the Pro plan, you get 2 years of hosting for only 160 I believe, and it comes with a bunch of other features, like a free bulletin board, guestbook, photogallery, and much more.
> 
> Your site looks pretty nice by the way.


Thank you very much for the compliment and help! Yeah, I have been doing some research on different hosts lately and found some pretty good ones. I have been looking at either 1&1 or GoDaddy, but most definately I will be switching to a paid host soon. Thanks again for the help!


----------

